
Gabor hits Send: reMail Acquired by Google - iamwil
http://www.gaborcselle.com/blog/2010/02/remail-acquired-by-google.html
======
phsr
It is also worth noting that it was pulled from the App Store as well

------
yr
Congrats! How much ?

